# Mr Heater Big Buddy



## BIGISLANDHIKERS (Feb 6, 2010)

Can THis appliance be run off my 500 gal propane tank?  Under FAQ I found this

"Question:
Can I hook my Big Buddy to my regulated propane source in my mobile home, or RV?

Answer:
If your propane source is regulated you can hook it to the unregulated quick coupler connection on the left hand side of the heater using our # F271802 hose and quick coupler connection."


Also in manual it says it "may be operated with (1) f271802 hose assembly connected to a regulated (11" W.C) propane source OR F271803 hose assembly with 11" regulated with acme nut"


I thought it could only be run off a 1lb or 20 lb tank.

Thanks
BIH


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Feb 7, 2010)

So, as long as the pressure is the same, the propane source doesn't matter.   The threads into a 100lb and 20lb tank are the same.  I don't know about a 500 gal tank.  

Matt


----------

